# New member intro and questions



## lstroup (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, my name is Larry and I'm glad to be member here. I'm looking to buy my first motor home and wanted to get some feedback from the knowledgeable members here. I imagine just like the car market, there is a range of makers, from premium to "stay away". I'm looking for something in the middle that has a high dependability rating. I'll be buying used probably, hopefully not very old. Thinking of either a 5th wheel pull behind, or self contained MH with a separate bedroom, is that a class C?

I'll have many questions in the future, but right now I need some education on brands to look for and ones to stay away from. I have a lot to learn so please help me get started.


----------



## TJFogelberg (Nov 9, 2012)

Consider buying a membership in the RV Consumer Group, about $139

rv.org

The book is a bit dated but still very relevant info. It goes through all the different classifications of RVs and provides a "buyer's guide" which could save you from making a big mistake.

I just purchased a '99 Lazy Daze and am extremely happy.

Good Luck.

Todd


----------



## LEN (Nov 9, 2012)

Separate bed could be class A or C. Class A = mid or front door usually two to 3 steps up usable driver and co-pilot space parked and once in a while drivers door. Class C a van front with a big house behind, entry door mid and rearward cab space not used for seating while parked and most of the time a bed over the cab. Unless you have a tow rig your talking near the same $$$$ for a MH A or C and a 5th wheel and Pickup. A lot depends on your use for a couple a nice class A and maybe two kids. For a family a nice class A or B. I don't say a 5th wheel as after you get to the spot and want to explore you have a big rig to move around in(maybe start a ????? just on this. With an A or C tow a car or 4x4 for running around. Again a lot depends on your use. Do a lot of reading and you will see what other use with like interests this can help. Asking questions as to brand and type here will glean a lot of know how from this site.

LEN


----------



## lstroup (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm single and am planning to live full time in the RV, probably in the Florida Keys or similar tropical spot.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Larry and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  If you are going to live in the RV full time and not move it around much, consider either a 5th wheel trailer or park model trailer. Either of them will have more useable living space than a motorhome.  As with anything, some manufacturers are considered better than others.  Everyone has their own opinion.  Good luck with your pruchase and post back when you start looking at specific models.


----------



## vanole (Nov 12, 2012)

Lots of good advice above.  I see the points each of the posters is making.  Good idea on buying used, why take the huge depriciation hit.  As Jim said a "Park Model" if you could find one for sale on a site you like and the site is part of the deal would be the way to go.  Last year at the campground I snowbird at their was a Park Model that moved on two seperate occasions in and out of the Park I was at.  Was really surprised to see one that moved around something you don't see everyday. 

Concerning your roosting spot "Key West" the place is expensive gas, food etc is quite a bit more expensive the further south you go in the Keys.  I was stationed their for a while some years back and travel their (read day trips) a couple of times during the snowbird season.  For me its nice in short doses but not sure I would want to live their again.

I'm sure once you find something you like and post on what your interested in someone here will give you some pros and cons.

Jeff


----------



## lstroup (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I think I will invest in one of the books I found on the RV Consumer Group, they seem to have the info I am looking for.

Truthfully I haven't been to the Keys in over 20 years, it may be totally different than I remember, but the clear water and mostly tropical weather appeal to me. Gas is expensive everywhere, and the RV will be mostly housing rather than transportation.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 13, 2012)

We went to the Keys in 09.  Wanted to camp at Key West so called and was quoted a price of over 100 dollars a night to camp.  Needless to say we didnt camp there.  Stayed at Marthron and drove the toad on down to the Keys. Longer stay would probably be cheaper.


----------



## vanole (Nov 13, 2012)

Nash,

You are spot on.  Marathon is a nice place.  My sister and her husband have a place in Key Colony (next traffic light north of Marathon).

lstroup water is still the same just absolutely awesome.  Roads are better, Walmart and HD moved in something Key West was adamant about not happening.  Think they finally realized that both of those companies have the where withall to get supplies into the area when the need arises.  Downtown Key West though I'm sure is still much the same as you remember it.


----------



## AnneDick (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm AnneDick. My primary purpose for joining this forum is to ask questions pertain to my RV writing. Although i'm not much  expertise to the table, I hope that my questions might prove relevant and interesting to the rest of you.


----------



## LEN (Nov 15, 2012)

Well first off you can pull your SPAM portion. Otherwise bring on the questions.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Nov 15, 2012)

Len, Don't hold your breath waiting for a question without the spam.  LOL


----------



## JCZ (Nov 15, 2012)

TJFogelberg;81883 said:
			
		

> *Consider buying a membership in the RV Consumer Group, about $139
> 
> rv.org*
> Todd



I did....squaking about the price....but wanted some reasonable assurance that I wasn't about to just jump off a cliff that I'd regreat for years to come.  I wanted to do this right the first time.

I joined RVConsumer Group looking at one brand and ended up with a brand that I didn't have any knowledge of....that had much higher ratings and is a true all seasons (heated tanks, thermal pane windows, plumbing in heated space, etc.) vs. those that claimed to be all seasons just because they have heated tanks.


----------



## rrountree (Nov 19, 2012)

Key West is expensive and a long way from anywhere. There are more than 100 miles of Keys, and you can probably find what you are seeking anywhere. Great weather, great fishing, beautiful scenery, beautiful seas. There are dozens of RV parks throughout the Keys. One that sticks out in my mind as reasonably priced, clean and convenient to shopping and restaurants is in Key Largo, about a mile or so south of John Pennekamp State Park. Here's a link to the Key Largo Kampground. Use that as your base the first year and scout around the Keys to see where you want to be.


----------



## lstroup (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Prices for camping sites have gone way up since I was there.


----------

